# Labrador Retriever Colors



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I always thought that the AKC only recognized black, yellow and chocolate as the official colors for Labrador Retrievers. Personally I would never own a Lab that wasn't one of these 3 colors.

Can someone explain to me how a Red, Silver or White Labrador is registered through the AKC? I see a lot of puppy ads for these other colors stating AKC registration. I'm curious to know how it is that you can register dogs of these colors when the AKC doesn't recognize them?

I am not trying to offend anyone or start $hit with anyone that owns Silvers, Reds or Whites. Am I Just wrong here? Did the AKC change something? I just want to understand how this works. I see a lot of these puppies selling for top dollar and not sure what to think of it all.

Also, I am in the market for a Yellow or Black Lab puppy. Male or female....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Gotta love all labs.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It was my understanding that the other colors were a mutation?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

both white lab and red lab = yellow lab to the akc

i believe silvers are still labeled as chocolate. some of this may have changed though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

APD said:


> both white lab and red lab = yellow lab to the akc
> 
> i believe silvers are still labeled as chocolate. some of this may have changed though.


It does make sense if they are registered either black, yellow or chocolate.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Silver labs are technically a diluted chocolate lab. So they must be register as such. White labs are diluted from yellow labs and they must be registered as such. I'm not sure what a red lab technically is, but I'm sure is something along those lines as well. AKC still only recognizes the 3 original colors black, chocolate, yellow.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep white and red are still considered yellow, and silvers are chocolates. I loved my white pointing lab from Aspen Gun Dogs.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

until about 1905 all labs were black, then a yellow popped out. around 1950 a chocolate showed up. each new color took a long time to gain acceptance, first because of the obvious purity questions. later on it was due to the fact they had been mostly bred for color alone and not their positive genetic attributes. to this day you don't see many other colors at field trials. it's mostly black with some yellows and an occasional chocolate. previous issues aside, most feel the black lab has been bred better over the years and you have a better shot at getting a good one. on the flip side of things, the high end dogs are all line bred so eventually that may catch up to them. just read the pedigrees sometime. ebonstar lean mac is usually on both sides of the pedigree and usually the grandfather and great great grand father of the same dog. he sure is a stud for being dead over a decade. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=151


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was offered a free puppy from the Lean Mac lineage last year. I wasn't looking for a dog at the time and declined. I sure wish now I would have accepted. My lab is 9 years old and slowing down some, he has been a good dog for me. He is from the CH MACH PROSPECT’S SLAM DUNK line....

The most frustrating thing for me right now is seeing all the ads for Labs, the sellers want top dollar for AKC registered, which really means nothing as far as I am concerned because most don't have health clearances done and have not been tested for EIC and no guarantee. Backyard breeding puppy mills at it's finest. It's no wonder the Labrador Rescues are always looking for people to foster a dog.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Come join the German side, and get a pudelpointer.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

There are 3 colors of Labrador Retrievers. Black, Yellow, and Chocolate. Fox red and Cream, what people call white, are acceptable as yellow. Silver, Charcoal, and Champagne are Dilute colors. They are NOT pure breed Labs no mater what the breeders try to tell you. The dilute gene was never present in Labs and was brought in by a cross to Wimeriners by Kellogg kennels and Culio Kennels. All the dilute dogs can be traced back o two studs that came from Kellogg. Vic


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ZEKESMAN said:


> There are 3 colors of Labrador Retrievers. Black, Yellow, and Chocolate. Fox red and Cream, what people call white, are acceptable as yellow. Silver, Charcoal, and Champagne are Dilute colors. They are NOT pure breed Labs no mater what the breeders try to tell you. The dilute gene was never present in Labs and was brought in by a cross to Wimeriners by Kellogg kennels and Culio Kennels. All the dilute dogs can be traced back o two studs that came from Kellogg. Vic


That's very interesting to know. Thanks!


----------

